# 16 month old black female Cockapoo for sale



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

Came across this just now - thought it might be of interest to someone.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/104896746/16-month-old-cockapoo.html

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Is she seriously getting rid because she barks at other dogs?? I am just sad and cross now.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know...

Turi x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, she looks like boo  how unecessary, i really hope she finds a good forever home, those are not difficult problems to correct at all......


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Easy problems to corect I believe, wonder if there's more to it. So sad but then again if they can get rid just because of that, dog will be better off with a more caring owner. Would be nice to see someone on here get her, someone with knowledge of breed x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They don't say if barking at other dogs is the full reason they can't keep her - sounds strange 

She looks lovely ... yes, it would be nice of someone on here wanted her, I hope she goes to a good forever home anyway.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

This dog is just a few miles from me and I have friends in the area who have a Cockapoo I might be able to get some more information....I'm quite good at that being an ex-copper

Mick


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh she looks lovely .. I hope she gets a great new home


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

some of my dogs like to bark when they see another dog,lots of dogs do but we dont all rush and rehome them,makes me so angry.poor little soul x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

The same wee dog is on pets4homes. This is the ad which is worded just slightly differently but its the same pic.

Lovely friendly female cockapoo for sale . 16 months old , brilliant with kids ,loves to sit on the sofa all day . House trained ,good in car . Her faults are barking at other dogs and pulling on the lead . She was my mums dog but is now disabled and unable to care for her we have had her for 6 months . Trial basis offered 

I would have been tempted if we hadnt already got our two here and booked as she sounds and looks lovely. Both "faults" can be worked on if someone is committed and want to sort them. Many folk easily live with dogs that continue to pull and bark.....

Hope she gets a nice forever home soon

Sheilagh


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh bless her. How very very sad x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> some of my dogs like to bark when they see another dog,lots of dogs do but we dont all rush and rehome them,makes me so angry.poor little soul x


Honey is my over excited barker when out on walks but when in the home she is so quiet and the best dog in the world, such a gentle little lady, my teddy bear .. she just likes to be noticed, dont know where she gets it from ha ha ha


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

The ad has been taken down :O I hope that means that someone took her??


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd assume so... let's hope it's a good home 

Turi x


----------

